# Photoshop



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys the version of PS i have is terrible im looking to get CS3 with Keygen or whatever i need to have it running fully.. Please let me know if anyone can help.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I can help, i got a fully working version of CS3 Extended. It comes with the keygen/crack just don't register it. I can post the rapidshare links for ya if you want?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sure! Do i need to be a Rapid share member?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah and I found it on megaupload which you'll be able to download faster. If you haven't download from this before just click the link and then put in the 3 letters to confirm then wait the 60 secs and then hit download.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y2N5PRQK

Make sure you follow all the instructions that come in the folder so you can get the fully working program. If you run into any problems let me know.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

yorT said:


> Nah and I found it on megaupload which you'll be able to download faster. If you haven't download from this before just click the link and then put in the 3 letters to confirm then wait the 60 secs and then hit download.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y2N5PRQK
> 
> Make sure you follow all the instructions that come in the folder so you can get the fully working program. If you run into any problems let me know.



Awesome Thanx alot bud..


----------

